# may throwdown.....braised ribs and stuffed pepper



## chefrob (Jun 16, 2010)

here is my entry.....i was thinking of an oso bucco but who doesn't like a good braised short rib and a stuffed pepper?

here is what i started with.........








simple salt and pepper and garlic on the ribs and sausage before going into the smoker..........







in the smoker for about 90 min.............







ready for the sauce..............







hand crushed tomatoes with garlic, red wine, basil, and rosemary...........and the smoked ribs of course.







sauteed red and yellow bell peppers, shallot garlic, mushrooms, and asparagus...................







and mixed with the smoked sausage, cooked orzo,fresh basil, shredded mozz and parm/romano for the filling................







then mixed the filling with a little alouette chz (garlic and herb) to bind it and stuffed the peppers with a little sauce and filling.







then top with more of the smokie tomato sauce, a touch of alouette, fresh mozz and more parm/romano before going into the smoker.







and a different view of the final product with garnish..............


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

Geez man!!  What beautiful colors you have working there.  A wonderful dish indeed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congratulations on the shared victory.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 16, 2010)

That looks fantastic!  I may have to give this a spin soon.  We loved stuffed peppers, cabbage, onions, etc!  Thanks for the Q-view!


----------



## jak757 (Jun 16, 2010)

Outstanding Rob!

I had a hunch that was your entry -- it had your signature all over it.

Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## meateater (Jun 16, 2010)

Great job, man that looks good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now you have done it again. You have come up with another killer dish. Yes it had some of your markings on it like Jak said. Now I glad you won again and to tell you the truth if you posted a thread on smoking a Reeboc shoe I would have to look for you and few others here I'm sure could make it taste really good. Thanks for the recipe and yea we do really like short ribs even short long ribs too.


----------



## miamirick (Jun 16, 2010)

as usual rob another great entry,

sure look forward to you breaking that camera again!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 17, 2010)

miamirick said:


> as usual rob another great entry,
> 
> sure look forward to you breaking that camera again!


thx rick but this one is covered for accidents, it was more than i wanted to spend.......meh!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks fantastic Rob!! Too late to call dibs on leftovers?


----------



## chefrob (Jun 17, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Looks fantastic Rob!! Too late to call dibs on leftovers?


leftovers...........you sure are a funny gal!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

chefrob said:


> leftovers...........you sure are a funny gal!


lolol!! ........


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 18, 2010)

The dish looks great, bet it was delicious...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those images are HUGE... *4288 X 2848 pixels*  they took forever to load and I am running the fastest Roadrunner, Roadrunner Turbo...


----------



## chefrob (Jun 18, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The dish looks great, bet it was delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know............the new camera is a 12.4 megapixel slr so there is alot of info in the image. at first i had this site host the pic and  thought that was the problem so i used photobucket thinking that would be better but i guess not. i have posted pics via photobucket with this camera and they pop right up...........any tips or thoughts?


----------



## caveman (Jun 18, 2010)

And you talk about my pictures taking forever to load.  Hmpf.  LOL!


----------

